# drive cycle?



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

hey guys i just got finished installing my kinetic stage III for my 2000 VR6 GTI and i tried to get my emissions test done and i failed because my drive cycle isnt being set. i have driven it around for a hundred miles or so. did anyone else have this problem and does anyone know what the drive cycle parameters are for my gti?


----------



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

*Re: drive cycle? (VR6_GTI)*

anyone?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: drive cycle? (VR6_GTI)*

I think you are talking about your rediness codes. It some times takes a few days for them to all pass in your ecu. Scan it with vagcom and go to obd2 functions. their should be a tab for rediness. Click it and it will show you what has not passed or what has failed. Green means passed, red means failed.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: drive cycle? (GinsterMan98)*

P.S. they all need to be green to pass emission, the ones in gray are not applicable to your car.


----------



## pbumper1 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: drive cycle? (VR6_GTI)*

Same here I failed emissions testing stating Cylinder 1, 2,3 misfire P030... then after they reset my ecu i drove it for 100 miles no CEL but one code P0170. Then suddenly the CEL came on. What is the drive cycle so the ECU can all be set to ready.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: drive cycle? (pbumper1)*

You won't get rediness until all the self tests are passed. Their is no time frame or milage for these to pass, it is diffrent from one car to the next. Can you scan it with Vag com?


----------



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

*Re: drive cycle? (VR6_GTI)*

ill have to get a buddy to come over one day with a VAG, i drove it for like 300 miles and it still didnt set. so i just wanted to see if there was a drive cycle procedure that i can do without the VAG. the prolluim is my buddy is killing scumbag terrorists and wont be back for 3 more months, so if i can get by without the scan tool id rather try to do that until he gets back.


----------



## pbumper1 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: drive cycle? (VR6_GTI)*

I don't have access to a vag-com but i saw this any truth to this?? 
http://autorepair.about.com/li...h.htm
Douchebags at the place where I failed my inspection with a FAULTY CODES P0301, P0302, P0303, AND P0300 just said "drive it for like 50-60 hwy miles and all of them should be ready." I had to pay $28 for a fail but I can take it back within 15 days. Like a dumbass I followed to what they had to say, 61.4 miles hwy miles later 2 Not Readies pop up, catalyst and something else. So i do some driving get in another 20 city miles still 2 Not Readies. I drive another 20 city miles still 2 Not Readies 5 miles later CEL comes ON (FML). I go to my local Autozone get the nice Gentleman to see what the code is for the new CEL CODE P0170 Bank 1 Too Lean. And ask him if the readiness of all my monitors are set to Ready. He says yes.
2ND Day, Go back to the place where I got my inspection, and see if I could pass with a different CEL with a different fault code P0171 and still 2 Not Readies. Apparently Mr Autozone lied to me. After starting to get pissed off decide to get some Whataburger (PATTY MELT IS BACK) that should make my day better, on the way guess what happens next I get pulled over(FML2X). Cop is really koo just asks for the norm but apparently my right break light went out after replacing the left break light umm... 1 week ago. And also since my state inspection is expired he was really koo and gave me a warning after I showed him I failed my state inspection Go to Advanced Auto to get the gentleman to Reset my CEL. I just need to complete the drive cycle take it up there with no CEL and I PASS.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

need to get your hands on a vag-com, it'll make VRT life much easier..


----------



## pbumper1 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

Financially right now I'm financially strapped (AKA COLLEGE STUDENT). If I could get one I would have one. But I have heard you can force your car to a ready state with a VAG-Com any truth???


----------



## pbumper1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Has anybody tried this Universal Drive Cycle to pass emissions on a 2000 and newer VW GTI
1. Start the engine. Idle the engine in drive for two and a half minutes with the A/C and rear defroster on.
2. Turn the A/C and rear defrost off, and accelerate to 55 mph at half throttle.
3. Hold at a steady speed of 55 mph for three minutes.
4. Decelerate (coast down) to 20 mph without braking or depressing the clutch.
5. Accelerate back to 55 to 60 mph at ¾ throttle.
6. Hold at a steady speed of 55 to 60 mph for five minutes.
7. Decelerate (coast down) to a stop without braking.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (pbumper1)*

Never heard of this method. Borrow a friend's vag-com to set readiness, then hightail it to the inspection place.
Mike


----------



## pbumper1 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*

Anybody have a Vag-Com in the surrounding Austin, TX area?


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (pbumper1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pbumper1* »_Anybody have a Vag-Com in the surrounding Austin, TX area?

Your best bet is to ask/search your regional forum: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=88
I know there are a ton of VW/Audi clubs in Texas, usually if you go to a GTG someone always ends up bringing a VAG-Com.. more likely when you ask in advance. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------

